# USA caboose wiring problem



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Converted the car using track pickups and 9 volt. When shut off battery discharges quickly. Could this be because of the internal charging circuit? 
How can I fix this?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I remember correctly, there is a 3 position switch, and one should disconnect the battery completely. 

Is this a nicad battery, or an alkaline battery? 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had the same problem, the "off" position apparently doesn't totally disconnect the battery.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim- glad to hear I'm not alone. 

Greg, I was using a nimh. Last night tried a alkaline ( brand new) and it is also dead this morning! I can't seem to find where the draw is. I guess the easy fix is to leave it without a battery till I want to use them. Kinda stinks, I wanted to store it for at least a few days before recharging the battery!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, I sold mine, otherwise I could check the circuit out for you... 

You don't perchance have pictures of the circuit board? (both sides) 

Greg


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Since we are talking about the circut and the 9 volt battery I put a 9V rechargable in mine and selected the switch setting to just leave the lantern on all the time the battery will go dead within the hour,so it must be discharging through the rails,I will have to recharge and leave the caboose off the rails and see if the battery last to lite just the lantern,heck that 9V battery ought to keep that lantern burning for weeks at a time,but like you I have a feeling it's discharging through the rails


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not seen this as a problem with mine. Battery's last forever in mine and I just use the off switch for all lights. Later RJD


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The new center cupola caboose doesn't discharge the battery, but I have 4 of the others and all will discharge the battery in a very short period of time (setting on a wood shelf).


----------

